# Need a tagine cookbook



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

A dear friend gave to me a really nice hand hammered, tin lined tagine from Williams Sonoma and so now I need recommendation for a tagine cookbook. It's been awhile since I made some couscous.

*I was attending the Sorbonne University at the time. It was this time of year when I was invited by a friend Mohammed to spend the holidays with his family in Algiers in North Africa just after Christmas and through New Years of all things 1973 going into 1974. Mechoui fell upon the season and in the courtyard throughout that day for the celebration we butchered several muttons and feasted on freshly grilled meat of same along with couscous. Mmmmmm.

In the central courtyard and with its legs bound together, the mutton's throat was cut with blood flowing onto the bricks and the legs kicking up until the last breath expired when the animal fell silent and limp. Gruesome to all of you Westerners and Christians, Eid el fetr is a tradition handed down from when the Archangel Gabriel placed a mutton in exchange for his son at the time of sacrifice. And not being Moslem, there is some confusion on my part at the time between these two celebrations and what I experienced during the beginning of 1974.

Freshly butchered mutton is quite a treat.*


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've enjoyed Ghillie Basan's books. Her recipes work well.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

What did you end up choosing?


----------



## HANAE (Jan 17, 2021)

kokopuffs said:


> Un cher ami m'a donné un très beau tajine martelé à la main et doublé d'étain de Williams Sonoma et j'ai donc besoin de recommandations pour un livre de cuisine de tajine. Ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas fait du couscous.
> 
> *J'allais à l'université de la Sorbonne à l'époque. C'est à cette période de l'année que j'ai été invité par un ami Mohammed à passer les vacances avec sa famille à Alger en Afrique du Nord juste après Noël et à travers le Nouvel An de tout ce qui va de 1973 à 1974. Mechoui est tombé sur la saison et dans la cour. tout au long de cette journée, pour la célébration, nous avons massacré plusieurs moutons et nous nous sommes régalés de viande fraîchement grillée avec du couscous. Mmmmmm.
> 
> ...


Bonjour
si vous êtes intéressé par les tajines marocains, je peux vous préparer un ebook.
J'ai déjà un ebook sur quelques soupes à base de grains de millet; Je peux le partager avec vous.


----------

